# Square Bore Carb on Spread Bore Eddy Manifold



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

So I run an AED850 (Holley 4150 square bore style carb) on my 455 with a Performer RPM spread bore manifold. Though the Performer and Performer RPM both have mounting holes for spread and square bore carbs i could never get a good seal for more than a month or so and my manifold would have gas stains on the sides under the carb. On with another gasket for a month and back to leaking. 
Even though it will mount both you may not get a permanent seal with a square bore on those manifolds and thats where this Edlebrock plate comes in handy. Now im sealed up tight and leak free. 
Edelbrock part # 2732. Comes with two gaskets so this is all you need. 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/EDL-2732

O'Reillys down the street actually had one on the shelf!! 

By the way I wish we had an "engine tuning" specific section on this forum like the late model guys do.. Engine stuff only from heads and cams to spark plugs and timing. Headers, carbs etc


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent Idea.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Just wanted to add an update to this.. 

The plate mentioned above has worked well to seal up my Holley based AED850 to an Edlebrock Performer RPM manifold with no leaks. This summer ive had a problem with heat soak though and this crap pump gas we buy boiling out of the carb and flooding the motor forcing me to floor the car to start it after it sits for about 25+ minutes after running. 

The solution: Edlebrock part # 9266. This thick rubber gasket stopped all my heat soak issues and seals up as well as the above mentioned adapter plate. No more fuel boiling = easy hot starts. After running the car it can sit for 5 mins, 25 mins or 3 hours doesnt matter, bump the key and she purrs to life! Highly recommended for any aluminum manifold! 

9266 is for dual plane manifolds and 9265 is for single planes. $18 @ Summit


----------

